

Parser combinators in C - wbhart
https://github.com/wbhart/comb

======
CJefferson
I found have boost::spirit to be a fascinating view of parser combinators in
C++. It produces extremely fast parsers, but for large parsers can take over
15 minutes, and 4GB of RAM, to compile (from personal experience).

I haven't quite decided my final opinion on boost::spirit. I often use it for
tiny hacky things, but have generally stopped using it for really big parsers.

~~~
wbhart
I'm totally guessing, but perhaps there is no way to memoise when using
preprocessor magic and so the algorithm for constructing the parser is O(n^2).
(Of course my parser combinators don't memoise either.)

